# Consultants for Singapore Jobs



## newtosg

I am currently a professional based in India. I have been selected as a PhD scholar at NUS and I will be starting my course in Aug 2011. Can anyone please advise me regarding some consultants in India who can help my husband to get a suitable job in Singapore. He is at the middle management level and in the media and IT industry.

Thanks!


----------



## ptrlee

Well that's great to hear you. As you have made your mind to work in Singapore it be so promising.


----------



## hindustan_citizen

ITCAN, emeriocorp, comtel-solutions, robert walters, aston carter, Huxley, etc., register/search in SG jobsdb(dot)com website also. I believe the job market in Singapore is becoming hot. Even i'm also an IT professional from India and I got job recently in SG.


----------



## sanbackup12

*please Clarify*



hindustan_citizen said:


> ITCAN, emeriocorp, comtel-solutions, robert walters, aston carter, Huxley, etc., register/search in SG jobsdb(dot)com website also. I believe the job market in Singapore is becoming hot. Even i'm also an IT professional from India and I got job recently in SG.




Hearty congratulations!!

May I know what procedure you followed to get the job in Singapore. Currently I am trying out for Singapore based job(IT,testing area).Please guide me from your experience.

Thanks inadvance,
San


----------



## hindustan_citizen

sanbackup12 said:


> Hearty congratulations!!
> 
> May I know what procedure you followed to get the job in Singapore. Currently I am trying out for Singapore based job(IT,testing area).Please guide me from your experience.
> 
> Thanks inadvance,
> San



I simply registered myself in singapore jobsdb, jobsite, jobserve and monster job portals. The consultants contacts me when they have suitable opening. More frequently i search suitable job posting for my skills and apply online. that's it.


----------



## sanbackup12

hindustan_citizen said:


> I simply registered myself in singapore jobsdb, jobsite, jobserve and monster job portals. The consultants contacts me when they have suitable opening. More frequently i search suitable job posting for my skills and apply online. that's it.


Thank you for info.

May I know how is the market for Software Testing Profeesionals. Also, Do I need to have VISA before applying for any job.

Please suggest me

Thanks you
San


----------



## thematrix

hindustan_citizen said:


> ITCAN, emeriocorp, comtel-solutions, robert walters, aston carter, Huxley, etc., register/search in SG jobsdb(dot)com website also. I believe the job market in Singapore is becoming hot. Even i'm also an IT professional from India and I got job recently in SG.


Do we need to have VISA before hand or the companies will provide us with one.. I am currently working in Private Equity (Financial Services) in India and want to move to SGP..


----------



## ladyme28

no need for visa. tourists can apply for jobs and companies can apply for them the employment pass. check out ministry of manpower singapore


----------



## Harish2801

hindustan_citizen said:


> ITCAN, emeriocorp, comtel-solutions, robert walters, aston carter, Huxley, etc., register/search in SG jobsdb(dot)com website also. I believe the job market in Singapore is becoming hot. Even i'm also an IT professional from India and I got job recently in SG.


Hi,

I'm also an IT professional. 
I would like to work in Singapore. Pls let me know, what's the best approach in finding a job.
Since you are already there, it would be really great if you share across all the challenges you faced through out the phases ((From searching a job to getting an offer), any consultancy to consult?))

Please lemme know how is the market for testing professionals
salary offered for 5 yrs exp.

IT Expat People working in SG can also share ur thoughts


----------



## nirala411

*Need a job at singapore*



hindustan_citizen said:


> ITCAN, emeriocorp, comtel-solutions, robert walters, aston carter, Huxley, etc., register/search in SG jobsdb(dot)com website also. I believe the job market in Singapore is becoming hot. Even i'm also an IT professional from India and I got job recently in SG.


hi dear,

thanks for your post, it is very useful.

you are still working in Singapore? if yes so please suggest some consultant to get a job in software development or software consultant. i want to relocate to Singapore, i have around 3 years of experience in web developing, open source development and software consultant. please reply.


----------



## simonsays

nirala ... since 2011 Singapore has tightened the rules for employing foreigners And I suspect 3 years experience will cut it

plus the consultants are aware of the new rules and unless they see real value they don't move much

and .... some of the consultants have been repeated before ... have you used Google ?


----------



## nirala411

ecureilx said:


> nirala ... since 2011 Singapore has tightened the rules for employing foreigners And I suspect 3 years experience will cut it
> 
> plus the consultants are aware of the new rules and unless they see real value they don't move much
> 
> and .... some of the consultants have been repeated before ... have you used Google ?



Thanks for reply.

Yes i searched in Google, but i didn't get proper result for same. so i just need some help to find the job in Singapore, if you can help me it will be very nice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## simonsays

nirala411 said:


> . so i just need some help to find the job in Singapore, if you can help me it will be very nice..


who? me?


----------



## nirala411

ecureilx said:


> who? me?



Dear,

Either you or if you can suggest anybody who can help or any faithful consultant.

Any thing will be okay. but i need a job in Singapore.


----------



## beppi

nirala411 said:


> Dear,
> 
> Either you or if you can suggest anybody who can help or any faithful consultant.
> 
> Any thing will be okay. but i need a job in Singapore.


The right people to help you are the consultants mentioned previously in this thread.
If you are unable to google them, your IT skills are questionable and I doubt you will find any job.


----------

